

Why You Should Blog to Get Your Next Job - rhufnagel
http://mashable.com/2013/06/01/blog-job/

======
pjdorrell
James Altucher tells us: "For each single person you worry about, deduct 1% in
quality from your writing."

List of people to worry about: parents, wife, children, ... an indeterminate
list of possible future employers ...

Conclusion: the blogs written to "get a job" will be less interesting than
those other blogs that were written for no particular reason.

